
“Scenic,” a functional/immutable Elixir GUI toolkit written from the ground-up - pmarreck
https://github.com/boydm/scenic
======
pmarreck
The impressive talk/demo that Boyd Multerer gave of it at ElixirConf will
probably be up here later today:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0l2QTnO1P2iph-86HHilMQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0l2QTnO1P2iph-86HHilMQ/videos)

EDIT: It's already up!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QNxLNMq3Uw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QNxLNMq3Uw)

Boyd's former claim to fame is being Mr. Xbox Live @ Microsoft.

~~~
mercer
I put ElixirConf on my calendar just for this talk, and what he unveiled
exceeded my already-high expectations!

